# Alright, new plan.. TV CABINET



## Classabear (Apr 1, 2014)

Using this now, how could I knock that middle platform out of the middle safely? If it's possible


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stuart (Apr 1, 2014)

PappaSmurf did something similar with spectacular results. http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/...on-42/glass-v-s-perspex-sliding-210843/page/3

Using the search bar above will provide you with most the information you need


----------



## Norm (Apr 1, 2014)

Just knock it out with a hammer


----------



## Classabear (Apr 1, 2014)

Norm said:


> Just knock it out with a hammer



Wouldn't that ruin the wood?


----------



## Ramy (Apr 1, 2014)

You'll notice pappa smurf cut any walls he wanted removed with a jigsaw, leaving bits around the outside (due in part to the size of the jigsaw). Many people leave that space as a way to conceal their thermostats and wiring, or just generally to put things, often because it's easier than removing it. Ask yourself 2 questions: how badly do you want it gone, and how cleanly do you want it gone?


----------



## Classabear (Apr 1, 2014)

Ramy said:


> You'll notice pappa smurf cut any walls he wanted removed with a jigsaw, leaving bits around the outside (due in part to the size of the jigsaw). Many people leave that space as a way to conceal their thermostats and wiring, or just generally to put things, often because it's easier than removing it. Ask yourself 2 questions: how badly do you want it gone, and how cleanly do you want it gone?



I am cutting away the side walls that lead into those glass shelf parts like Pappa smurf did, but in that middle compartment I would want that platform gone, or at least be able to use the space for the actual enclosure some how. I will be storing everything in the cupboards underneath that platform. Maybe if I cut around and leave a sort of 'frame' instead of completely removing the platform, it will be less risky. I would definetly prefer it gone, but not at the risk of the cabinet being overly ruined.


----------



## Chris82 (Apr 1, 2014)

Just have a go!!


----------



## Rogue5861 (Apr 1, 2014)

Could cut a hole in that platform to sink your water bowl into the floor, wouldnt want to use a loose substrate if that was the case though. Could also then it into a hide, would need to be able to access the snake though do would need a way to get it out (hidge lid or something).


Rick


----------



## Norm (Apr 1, 2014)

You'll probably find there's a strip of timber under that shelf supporting it, hammer the panels of wood off of these from underneath and then crow bar those supporting strips off the sides. I don't know if that made sense or not.


----------



## Classabear (Apr 1, 2014)

Norm said:


> You'll probably find there's a strip of timber under that shelf supporting it, hammer the panels of wood off of these from underneath and then crow bar those supporting strips off the sides. I don't know if that made sense or not.


It looks like it's been glued in pretty good. Seems like if I try pull it off, some wood will come off with it.
I might just try cutting a hole in it


----------



## Classabear (Apr 1, 2014)

Rogue5861 said:


> Could cut a hole in that platform to sink your water bowl into the floor, wouldnt want to use a loose substrate if that was the case though. Could also then it into a hide, would need to be able to access the snake though do would need a way to get it out (hidge lid or something).
> 
> 
> Rick


Making it a big hide wouldnt be a bad idea. I'll have swinging glass doors soon, and if I just black out that bottom section of glass and cut a hole in the wood, it could be used that way  will defs consider this! Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## PappaSmurf (Apr 1, 2014)

That's a pretty nice cabinet you got there [MENTION=39861]Classabear[/MENTION].
That shelf would come out really easily with a decent hammer. It won't be glued but pinned or very thin nails. Just belt the damn thing it shouldn't hurt the timber at all & anyway, you said you were removing the walls didn't you? So a little damage even if you do get it is no biggy.
What is on the back of it? Most of them just have a pretty thin sheet of fibre board or similar just stapled to the cabinet & if that is the case here then you will have to reinforce it with decent ply wood & glue & screw it in place. If you don't the chances are your snake will push the back off the cabinet & escape. I have a video of when i 1st put my girl in hers & the force she is using trying to find an escape route is astounding. I'm really really glad that i built it strong.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 1, 2014)

As PappaSmurf said the shelf will probably be held in place with small nails. There will probably be an unstained strip when you remove the shelf as well. The inside walls also look to be like tongue and groove which may fall apart once you try to cut it away. Very nice looking start to the project though.


----------



## Norm (Apr 1, 2014)

I did a similar one and it did have a little glue as well as nails but not really a problem.


----------



## Classabear (Apr 1, 2014)

PappaSmurf said:


> That's a pretty nice cabinet you got there [MENTION=39861]Classabear[/MENTION].
> That shelf would come out really easily with a decent hammer. It won't be glued but pinned or very thin nails. Just belt the damn thing it shouldn't hurt the timber at all & anyway, you said you were removing the walls didn't you? So a little damage even if you do get it is no biggy.
> What is on the back of it? Most of them just have a pretty thin sheet of fibre board or similar just stapled to the cabinet & if that is the case here then you will have to reinforce it with decent ply wood & glue & screw it in place. If you don't the chances are your snake will push the back off the cabinet & escape. I have a video of when i 1st put my girl in hers & the force she is using trying to find an escape route is astounding. I'm really really glad that i built it strong.




Alright I'll try belting it this afternoon  yep the back seems pretty thin, but I though hammering some extra nails in would help that. Would putting a whole new thicker sheet of wood on the back be a better idea, or would tht be enough?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 1, 2014)

I put an extra sheet of 6mm ply on mine but if you are putting a fake background on then you could just pull the old off and put a new one on. I wouldn't trust it if it was mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PappaSmurf (Apr 1, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> I put an extra sheet of 6mm ply on mine but if you are putting a fake background on then you could just pull the old off and put a new one on. I wouldn't trust it if it was mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Same. 
Don't be stinjy [MENTION=39861]Classabear[/MENTION]. Spend the extra couple of bucks & do it right. Also, DO NOT use nails. Glue & Screw EVERYTHING, like i said before, the force they can exert is incredible & they WILL push their way out with half a chance. I am not the 1st to do these by a long shot & a lot of what i learned came from the excellent advice of others on this site including Andy. So take our advice & do it right. For the sake of the animal that will be going in it.


----------



## Classabear (Apr 1, 2014)

PappaSmurf said:


> Same.
> Don't be stinjy @Classabear. Spend the extra couple of bucks & do it right. Also, DO NOT use nails. Glue & Screw EVERYTHING, like i said before, the force they can exert is incredible & they WILL push their way out with half a chance. I am not the 1st to do these by a long shot & a lot of what i learned came from the excellent advice of others on this site including Andy. So take our advice & do it right. For the sake of the animal that will be going in it.



True, i'll pick up some big pieces of ply wood and some screws on the weekend. What glue should I be using? Thanks for the advice and help! Couldn't have planned this without you guys!!!


----------



## Classabear (Apr 1, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> I put an extra sheet of 6mm ply on mine but if you are putting a fake background on then you could just pull the old off and put a new one on. I wouldn't trust it if it was mine.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks andy! Will do!


----------



## Classabear (Apr 1, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> As PappaSmurf said the shelf will probably be held in place with small nails. There will probably be an unstained strip when you remove the shelf as well. The inside walls also look to be like tongue and groove which may fall apart once you try to cut it away. Very nice looking start to the project though.







All done! Now need I figure out how to fix that bad discolouring 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 86JAP (Apr 1, 2014)

Use PVA wood glue, I found "Tarzan's Grip" to be really good, its available from bunnings and cleans up with a damp cloth.

You will need to try and find a stain that matches the existing colour, give it a light sand and re stain the inside, 1 or 2 coats of a water based stain and varnish in 1 should do it.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 1, 2014)

Classabear said:


> All done! Now need I figure out how to fix that bad discolouring
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It will be near impossible to match a stain and get it to a point were you can't notice it. The best suggestion is cover it with a background. You can go down several paths, 1 a fake rock background 2 something similar to PappaSmurf's background (bamboo , thatch ) or 3 a mural (either painted or stick on picture). I used stud adhesive to stick my plywood on but that was because I had it already.


----------



## Blocka89 (Apr 1, 2014)

As mentioned wood glue/ pva glue doesn't smell and water based or liquid nails smells a bit till it's dry but is very strong as for stain looks like teak from the pic u should be able to get it close enough


----------



## Classabear (Apr 1, 2014)

andynic07 said:


> It will be near impossible to match a stain and get it to a point were you can't notice it. The best suggestion is cover it with a background. You can go down several paths, 1 a fake rock background 2 something similar to PappaSmurf's background (bamboo , thatch ) or 3 a mural (either painted or stick on picture). I used stud adhesive to stick my plywood on but that was because I had it already.



Where would I be able to get stick on pictures big enough from? I'm thinking that would be the easiest way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 2, 2014)

Classabear said:


> Where would I be able to get stick on pictures big enough from? I'm thinking that would be the easiest way
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe try looking for an outback poster or possibly use a fish tank backing. Or if you want to pay a bit more try this place at Meadowbrook (Logan) Aquariums R Us New Products Page


----------



## pharskie (Apr 2, 2014)

If you haven't butchered the piece you pulled out you can actually flip it upside down and use it as a false roof to hide all your wires and possibly use flush mount lights.


----------



## pharskie (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Classabear (Apr 3, 2014)

pharskie said:


> If you haven't butchered the piece you pulled out you can actually flip it upside down and use it as a false roof to hide all your wires and possibly use flush mount lights.



Yep, butchered most of it. Was the only way to get it off. But damn I wish there was another way to get it out without it breaking, coz that would have been awesome!


----------



## 86JAP (Apr 3, 2014)

With regards to the stain, you should be able to take a piece of the old shelf into a hardware (bunnings or mitre 10 etc.) and match it fairly close to one of the samples they have on display. I wouldn't worry if it is not a perfect match as once the enclosure is decorated you won't be able to tell.


----------



## andynic07 (Apr 3, 2014)

86JAP said:


> With regards to the stain, you should be able to take a piece of the old shelf into a hardware (bunnings or mitre 10 etc.) and match it fairly close to one of the samples they have on display. I wouldn't worry if it is not a perfect match as once the enclosure is decorated you won't be able to tell.



That would be something that I would notice and look at every time I looked at my enclosure and each time it would annoy me more and more. You are right though most people probably wouldn't care.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruni (Apr 3, 2014)

Match it as best you can with stain the pine will eventually darken up and match in. With other dressing in there it will largely hide the mismatch anyway.


----------



## Classabear (Apr 3, 2014)

86JAP said:


> With regards to the stain, you should be able to take a piece of the old shelf into a hardware (bunnings or mitre 10 etc.) and match it fairly close to one of the samples they have on display. I wouldn't worry if it is not a perfect match as once the enclosure is decorated you won't be able to tell.




I'm thinking of painting the whole cabinet a different color to maybe hide it. would I need to sand back whats on it now, or can I just paint over it? I think that would be the best way to hide it, as the sides are discolored as well, and I wouldnt want a rockwall around the openings to the other areas.


----------



## 86JAP (Apr 3, 2014)

Most paints should have instructions on the back with what you need to do if the timber is already painted or stained just read the back of the tin before purchase as some paints may need a primer first but most should be fine after sanding the timber.


----------

